# Best 0mg liquid?



## Michaelsa (18/9/14)

In your experience what is the best 0mg liquid you have had?
Price if possible as well.


----------



## toke (18/9/14)

id like to know aswell! so far the best ones ive had i mixed myself. horrible experience with liqua blueberry 0MG btw. i found liqua cherry 12mg diluted 1part ejuice + 3parts vg + 1part PG tastes REALLY nice  and thats only around 2.5mg nicotine, also skyblue vaping 6mg juices dilute nicely 50% 50% to bring it down to 3mg (or they even sell 0mg ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/9/14)

Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice 0mg R120 a 30ml bottle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike (18/9/14)

@Rob Fisher I'm torn between rating that post a like and funny!

@Michaelsa, do you like fruit / dessert vapes? Mints are worth a try.. Ended up being my favourite too!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (18/9/14)

its such a bold statement as to what the best liquid is out there! Its like walking into a casino and saying which machine is going to hit a jackpot tonight! lol well almost

I would recommend you experience as many of the juices available from the vendors on here (at the below link) until you find exactly what you looking for  or if cost is a problem then maby look who offers the best pricing or deals.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/categories/retailers-vendors.11/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Michaelsa (18/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> its such a bold statement as to what the best liquid is out there! Its like walking into a casino and saying which machine is going to hit a jackpot tonight! lol well almost
> 
> I would recommend you experience as many of the juices available from the vendors on here (at the below link) until you find exactly what you looking for  or if cost is a problem then maby look who offers the best pricing or deals.
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/categories/retailers-vendors.11/


This is extremely true. 
Mainly I was trying to see if there was a very common favourite amongst people.


----------



## Paulie (18/9/14)

Michaelsa said:


> This is extremely true.
> Mainly I was trying to see if there was a very common favourite amongst people.


 

When it comes to juice its hard to say that as it involves taste and we all know how we differ on that lol what i can tell you is all the local vendors i have tried offer great quality for money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (18/9/14)

90% of my juices are 0mg, to ask which is the best is a hard one. The vg/pg mix also makes a difference, best advise I can give you is try out a couple of different ones, then decide whether you go with a fruity or creamy dessert type ones. Everyone's pallet is not the same so what is awesome for me may just be yucky and krap for you.
but my favourites are
butterscotch mint
cinnamon strawberry
peppermint
maartjie
berry
elvis breakfast
turkish delight
bobas bounty
atomic grasshopper 
I could go on but these are always in my 3 day cycle 
O yeah and I add some menthol ice to everything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (18/9/14)

Let's put a spin on this...What's the best 0mg with throat hit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/9/14)

Michaelsa said:


> This is extremely true.
> Mainly I was trying to see if there was a very common favourite amongst people.


 
Maybe this thread will be of help: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/tell-us-whats-in-your-daily-rotation-top5.2572/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/9/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Let's put a spin on this...What's the best 0mg with throat hit?


 
The one with the most PG and Menthol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (18/9/14)

Andre said:


> The one with the most PG and Menthol.


Lol, unless you add coconut, takes the beast out of most throat punchers.

Cinnamon in a dripper nails me every me. Have yet to try the Vodka route for throat hit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## keeganvaper (18/9/14)

CAnt go wrong with lekker vapes 
Fruity flavors 
"Mix berries " 
Is the best of the west contact @Tristan 
30ml @R100

Reactions: Like 1


----------

